# CBFM Users only - How Long Has it Been?



## Mistycat

For those of you who use the CBFM each month and don't have any other known problems, how long have you been trying to get PG (only the time using the CBFM)?


----------



## Mistycat

No one using CBFM? :wacko:


----------



## WendyJ

I've just finished my first month using it but only got highs with it just getting used to me. Waiting for my AF to arrive so I can go on to my second month x


----------



## Babyluck

I am on my 2nd month of using the monitor but have been ttc for 8 months! I am hoping that this is my month as month 1 the monitor is just getting to know you! 

Good luck with it! Xxx


----------



## Missy

I've just used CBFM for the second month. Got peaks on month 1 but only highs this month!? Been TTC for 8 months in total.


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Hi all, Its my first month using CBFM and so far I have had 6 high days, i hope this is it just getting to know me.... Me and hubby have been ttc #1 for 12 months now and no luck, i am irregular though so hopefully the CBFM will help :) It does get a bit disheartening doesnt it


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi hun

I've been using it since April 10 (but used it for a month before when not trying out of curiosity). As my cycles are pretty much regular, I've got to the point now where I'm thinking I don't really need it anymore. I've still been doing a few sticks but just interpreting them myself by looking at the lines rather than getting the machine to do it.

I might just get some OPKs for the next cycle. I have loved it for the time I've been using it though and it is really useful if your cycle are irregular but for me it's pretty much anytime between CD14 and CD17. 

Having said that, maybe that's why I'm still here. lol xx


----------



## Watson101

I started using CBFM 3 cycles ago. First cycle had peak reading for 3 days, 2nd cycle didn't show a peak (I did miss a stick that cycle however as travelling), 3rd cycle had 3 peak days and resulted in a positive pregnancy test but unfortunately I then had an early miscarriage. We have been TTC for 13 months in total and started using CBFM due to long irregular cycles and never knowing when we were things things right. I also started charting BBT last month and logging this into www.fertilityfriend.com - it's given me a much greater control over things and even tho we've just had a loss at least it proves to me now that using the CBFM we have the timing right!


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Well guys, after my 6 days of high readings i got my peak this morning. At least this must mean im working which after 12 months of ttc I have been worried about, despite numerous blood tests that have all come back fine. So heres hoping.... Hope you all get your peaks soon :)


----------



## susan36

i got mine in oct , and i got my bfp in dec tho it wasnt a sticky it only took a 3 cycles for my bfp and that was after 3years ttc , and a mmc ,


----------



## Mrs C 2008

3 cycles, wow after all that time ttc. At least it shows there is hope. Sorry but what is a sticky (im new to all this) :s


----------



## susan36

hi , it means i had a mc at 7wks 2 days , but i deffo think highly of them , i got mine stashed away till im ready to ttc again ,


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Thanks, sorry about your mc it must be awful. When the time comes i hope the CBFM works for you again :)


----------



## whyme

Hi Ladies, I haven't been on this site for a while - had MMC Feb 10, no joy in conceiving again since, although not charting etc. However in view of my age (41), decided to step up on things and bought the monitor, more than anything to see what my body is doing (all blood tests from docs were fine)

. Just used CBFM for the first month, got 5 high days - day 7 onwards with peaks on day 11 and 12. Today the "m " is flashing, signalling the end of my cycle is nearing and sadly I have started spotting ( i usually do for 3 to 4 days before AF), but all in all been good apart from the lack of BFP of course! 

Am hoping this next month will be lucky - am really hoping lack of BFP is a timing issue, as it would appear, that I ovulate earlier than I thought....

If anything, using the CBFM, I do feel more in control and proactive and almost as if the pressure is somehow lifted a tad.


----------



## bigmomma74

I was TTC for 7 months before I bought my CBFM. On my 4th cycle of using it (so cycle 11) I got my BFP. I am 37.


----------



## clara-cluck

Hi Mistycat 

I'm trying the CBFM for the first time - only on day 6 so we'll see how it goes!

I don't post on here very often (more of a lurker :shy:) but my story is similar to whyme's. I had a MMC in Feb 10 and we started trying again in May. Prior to the MMC in Feb I'd had 3 MC, but each time I've fallen pregnant fairly quickly, the longest time taken being 6 months, so I'm starting to panic a bit. Hoping the CBFM works as I turned 40 a couple of weeks ago! 

Clara


----------



## SazzleB

I got my bfp the first month I used the cbfm! :) was trying for 5 months before that.


----------



## Mistycat

SazzleB said:


> I got my bfp the first month I used the cbfm! :) was trying for 5 months before that.

Wow, thats great! Well I wished that happened to me lol! I'm 5DPO today so not long to wait to see if it has worked its magic this month!


----------



## SazzleB

Good luck, I have my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## kym b.

This is my second cycle on the CBFM, which I borrowed from a friend (I know it says not to share them, but at this point I'll try anything). We have been "not preventing" for over a year, but really hardcore trying for 7 months.


----------



## pip7890

Hi

This is my third cycle since m/c in December and first one using CBFM. Prior to falling pregnant in October I had been using a mirena coil/regular coil for the previous 14 years so have no idea what my "normal" cycles are. I'm hoping that the combination of temping, CM spotting, and CBFM will help me identify what's "normal" for me.

Pip x


----------



## Ladyzara

Hi, this will be my second month using the Cbfm however I have been trying for two years!!! I have had all the possible investigations including a laparoscopy and they can't find anything to explain why it's not happening. So Cbfm is hopefully gonna help me get that bfp ;0)


----------



## spacegirl

Hi Girls,

We were trying for 6 months in total (at age 35) with success after using CBFM for 3 months. Using the machine helped my mental state so much! I wasn't as stressed as I could see highs and peaks and knew I was having sex on the right days. I still temped too using FF to confirm that I did ovulate after the peaks.

Bit of a tip don't tell your DH what days you are peaking etc... it's puts them under so much pressure! 

GL xxxx


----------



## Snalker

I'm about to start my 4th month of using the monitor. But month three really doesn't count because my hubby left to go out of town the day before I got my first high and came home the day after my last high. sigh.....


----------



## StranjeGirl

I have used it for 2 months, but second one I couldn't bd because I had to have a leep done. First month it gave me 2 days of high and 2 peak, and second month it gave me 4 days of high and 2 peak. I love it and hoping this month it will bring the bfp! :)


----------



## lilblonde

Hi 
Im on my second cycle.
On first cycle got wk of highs, two days peak and no more testing allowed.
Im not on second cycle of it and on day six waiting to be prompted to test...
hope it happens soon cos im 37 1/2 and hubby is sixteen yrs older than me!! 
been checked out and both had children with exes


----------



## nygirl139

I'm on month 1 of using CBFM had high on cd15 and 16 and peak on 17 and today 18 so here's hoping that after 3 years of trying, countless tests that have all come back as normal and more than one mmc this machine may give me the information that gets me that sticky bean...... FX


----------



## Mistycat

Well the proof is in the pudding.......I got my:bfp: this morning!! All thanks to CBFM - wonderful little gadget!! 

Without it, I really wouldn't have known exactly when I was OV'ing as mine moved from Day 17 gradually to Day 13 so I found it really useful. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Mistycat said:


> Well the proof is in the pudding.......I got my:bfp: this morning!! All thanks to CBFM - wonderful little gadget!!
> 
> Without it, I really wouldn't have known exactly when I was OV'ing as mine moved from Day 17 gradually to Day 13 so I found it really useful. :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations! Remind me, was this your first month using CBFM?

Pip x


----------



## Mistycat

I have had two batches of TTC - one was this time last year and I used it for four cycles but as I had only just come off the Mirena Coil my Luteal Phase was very short and therefore I never fell PG but I left it fot a few months and then started trying again last month and fell this month - so second month of trying and using it with a normal LP. 

My LP went from 9 days to 13 days during the time I went on a break so it really sorted me out.


----------



## truly_blessed

woo hooo look at those tickers now missus, I've got ticker envy! x


----------



## truly_blessed

woo hoo look at those tickers now missis, I've got ticker envy! xx


----------



## deinekatze

this is the first month I have used it...lets see what happens ;-)


----------



## clara-cluck

Congratulations Mistycat!

In my first month of using it I got my first high on CD 11 and then peaked on CD 15 and 16. CD 17 today and back to a high. Managed to BD on CD 11 and I was then poorly for a few days, but luckily was better in time for the peaks :thumbup:. Will have to wait now to see if its done the trick! I always thought I ovulated later in my cycle by about 5 days so you never know!

Good luck everyone,

Clara


----------



## Watson101

That's fantastic news Mistycat!! and gives us all a bit of hope for a BFP using the CBFM.


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Hello ladies, well im on cd38 today and on cd36/37 I had some brown/pinkish stuff which was very light in the afternoon. I had highs on cd16-22 then peaked cd 23/24 then 1 day of high again. Im never really regular either but the M has been flashing for 4 days now. Any ideas.......


----------



## Mistycat

I thought the M should only flash if you reset it - otherwise it should keep on counting the days until you OV. You say you have OV'd as indicated my the monitor so this seems a little strange. 

Is that your usual cycle length or are you late?


----------



## pip7890

What do the instructions say? Let me know if you need me to dig mine out. 

Pip x


----------



## Mrs C 2008

The flashing M means that period is due but just really wondered if anyone knew why this brown liquidy stuff happened for 2 days/afternoons or if it has happened to anyone else before


----------



## francismummy

Hi 
This is my first cycle using CBFM and now on Cd12 but monitor still only says high. Was wondering when I will get my peak??


----------



## Mistycat

francismummy said:


> Hi
> This is my first cycle using CBFM and now on Cd12 but monitor still only says high. Was wondering when I will get my peak??

I would say any day now since OV is around Day 14, although you should not think 14 is the norm as everyone is different. When I first had my Mirena Coil out, I OV'd consistently on Day 17 but after a while of being off it, my OV date gradually changed to a consistent Day 13 so its not the same for everyone. 

You can often get quite a few days of High, and then usually two days of Peak then one last day of High after you have OV'd. 

BD like hell when you get that Peak! :happydance:


----------



## lilblonde

Mistycat said:


> For those of you who use the CBFM each month and don't have any other known problems, how long have you been trying to get PG (only the time using the CBFM)?

will be nosey and have look at ur journal. congratulations lady...
i am on 2nd mth usin cbfm.
firstmonth got six highs and two peaks. 
this month went straight to peak.
now waiting for af or bfp 
HOPE IT IS THE LATTER COS WORKED HARD THIS MTH LOL


----------



## lilblonde

Hi 
This is my first cycle using CBFM and now on Cd12 but monitor still only says high. Was wondering when I will get my peak??
HI FRANCIS MUMMY.
WELL I GOT ONE FIRST MONTH ON DAY FIFTEEN AND SECOND MTH ON DAY TEN. SHOULD BE SOON THO XX HUGS X


----------



## pip7890

I think I might have just got a bfp in my first month of using CBFM.

Pip x


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Congratulations Pip. Me too, I had a faint bfp yesterday and this morning got a CB digital one for tomorrow morning just to be sure. First month using CBFM and 1 year TTC, im still in shock!!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Mrs C. How many DPO are you? 

I think the CBFM are great. I got mine from Amazon when they were doing a 40% deal last month. Still got 31 sticks left but I'm hoping I won't need them for another year!

Pip x


----------



## Mrs C 2008

I'm not 100% sure but I had highs on cd16-22 then peaked cd 23/24 then 1 day of high again that last high day was on 24th Feb. I have roughly about 6 week cycles but am not particularly regular. I got my CBFM from Amazon too best money ever spent if its right!!! Do you think it will be? How many dpo are you? x


----------



## pip7890

Mrs C 2008 said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I had highs on cd16-22 then peaked cd 23/24 then 1 day of high again that last high day was on 24th Feb. I have roughly about 6 week cycles but am not particularly regular. I got my CBFM from Amazon too best money ever spent if its right!!! Do you think it will be? How many dpo are you? x

Hi

I had lows CD6 and CD7, highs CD8 to CD10, and then peaked CD11 and CD12. A high on CD13 and two lows on CD14 and CD15. My temps went up CD13, again on CD14 and again on CD15 so FF reckoned I'd ovulated on CD12, ie 3 March 2011. Today is CD22 and I'm 10DPO.

Assumed you ovulated around your second peak, ie CD24 which was 23 February, then I reckon you are currently CD41 and 18DPO. I seem to have seen so many tests this morning I can't remember if I've seen yours. At 18DPO they should be getting quite dark as they usually darken as the hcg increases.

The CBFM gave you the eggy sign, you must have :sex: around the right time, and your :test: is positive at 18DPO so I reckon that's a :bfp:. :wohoo: Congratulations again.

Pip x


----------



## francismummy

Hi ladies 

I have had my 2 peak days on cd 13 & 14 and now in cd15 it says high we :sex: on the 2 peak days and wondering if that is enough to get my :bfp: this month??

And how often did you :sex: to get your :bfp: ???

Xx


----------



## pip7890

francismummy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have had my 2 peak days on cd 13 & 14 and now in cd15 it says high we :sex: on the 2 peak days and wondering if that is enough to get my :bfp: this month??
> 
> And how often did you :sex: to get your :bfp: ???
> 
> Xx

You only need to :sex: once to get a :bfp: provided the timing is right! I decided to take a more relaxed approach to nookie this month and didn't make it about baby-making hence the increased frequency!

I :sex: CD7, CD8, CD10, CD11, CD12, CD13, and CD15.

My highs were CD8, CD9, CD10 and CD13.

My peaks were CD11 and CD12.

I would expect that tomorrow you'll get a low and probably the next day then it will stop asking for sticks.

Pip x


----------



## francismummy

It seems that I :sex: at the same cd's as you

How many cycles did you use the monitor for???


----------



## pip7890

francismummy said:


> It seems that I :sex: at the same cd's as you
> 
> How many cycles did you use the monitor for???

This was my first.

Pip x


----------



## francismummy

Well my :witch: is due 27th march but I have come down with a cold today and was wondering If that will scupper my plans this month 

X


----------



## Mistycat

Congrats Pip and MrsC thats great news! Just shows how good the CBFM is!


----------



## Mrs C 2008

francismummy said:


> It seems that I :sex: at the same cd's as you
> 
> How many cycles did you use the monitor for???

Mine was on first time using CBFM too. Did a CB Digital today and it confirmed it, so happy, they are well worth the money!!!


----------



## Morgans19

I am on the second month using the Cbfm. First month peaked days 12 and 13. Today is day 14 of 2nd month and peaked today so thinking I may still peak tomorrow. I think the Cbfm is a great tool. Good luck to all of you. I have been trying to conceive for over a year so hoping the Cbfm will help. I certainly seem to ovulate earlier than I thought.


----------



## Shelley71

WOW!! 

I just figured out today what CBFM was, and you better believe that if I'm not PG this cycle, that will be my next purchase! 

Congrats to all of you!!!!


----------



## Love2011

I got pregnant in my 1st month using clearblue 2 peak days earlier than I expected but I had recently been having 24 day cycles. So it helped me conceive naturally at 40, now 41 yrs & 8 weeks pregnant. Even hubby was surprised. We both took multivits I used pregnacare preconception & gave up smoking & junk food. I think everything helped . I got the White odourless discharge & a bit of pinky spotting in the 1st 2 weeks then missing period. I used the clearblue digital pregnancy test x2 & was shocked when it said 2-3 weeks pregnant a day before the period was due

So I now believe anything is possible  good luck & baby dust to all


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Ladies,
I just bought the cbfm. This is my first month using it. I have been having quite a few "high fertility" days...I guess it says you can get extra b/c the monitor is getting to know your cycle...waiting for "peak"....hope this helps us get pg....we have been trying for 2 yrs..maybe a little longer. 

Wishing everyone lot's of :dust::dust:dust:


----------



## hoping1

Hello Ladies,
This is my first cycle on CBFM, and I have yet to receive a high. I am currently on cd12 of a 28 day cycle. I'm hoping to see a high or a peak soon... I'm just as anxious as I am in a 2ww!
8-[


----------



## Morgans19

hoping1 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> This is my first cycle on CBFM, and I have yet to receive a high. I am currently on cd12 of a 28 day cycle. I'm hoping to see a high or a peak soon... I'm just as anxious as I am in a 2ww!
> 8-[

I would think youll see a peak int eh next day or so for two days - good luck


----------



## hoping1

:happydance:Well, I finally got a high today on cd15!!!! I was really starting to worry, now I just need to get to work to catch that egg!:happydance:


----------

